# Best filler included AIO ?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What would be your succestion if I want good filling properties and product which work together with spray sealants too? Would be good to have also minor cutting abilities?

Options with I have mind:

BH Cleanser Polish+(Reload, Kamikaze Overcoat)
Nanolex Nanowax/Nano one + (Reload, Kamikaze)
Tripple + (Reload, Kamikaze)

Something else?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Tripple is currently my favourite of the few I've tried. Britemax AIO will be delivered tomorrow but not sure when I'll get a chance to use it


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just used Tripple and was very impressed, I bought it to replace my SRP


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I just used the .50cal filler and have to say it made an awesome job of filling in pretty much all of the swirls on the girlfriends black juke. Im yet to try any of the others though.


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

Does Tripple or 50cal leave the annoying white residue on the trim like SRP?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I did get some of that white residue on the trim pieces but I was able to rub it off pretty easily, only pain I had was trying to do this in the sun, I had to turn the car around to shade 1 side lol.


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

Crackers said:


> I did get some of that white residue on the trim pieces but I was able to rub it off pretty easily, only pain I had was trying to do this in the sun, I had to turn the car around to shade 1 side lol.


I love SRP but it leaves a stubborn residue that needs Fast Glass or APC to remove and it always takes me another 10 minutes after completing the polish to remove the unwanted marks. If there is a product with a similar effect but without the residue then I will immediately switch!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

simple answer masking tape,and srp only leaves residue if you are applying too much product


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

As said above, go a bit easier on the amount of SRP applied. I always manage to touch a few bits of the trim but the marks generally wipe of easily with just a dry cloth.

If needs be then once you have the car fully buffed spray a bit of quick detailer on the white marks and it should remove them without removing the SRP from the paintwork.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I would definitely advise Dodo Need for Speed. Great filling, reasonable protection and zero trim residue.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

Bero said:


> I would definitely advise Dodo Need for Speed. Great filling, reasonable protection and zero trim residue.


^^this or Autobrite Cherry Glaze. Great products with no trim residue.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

50 cal glaze is by far more filler heavy then any other mentioned,imo and use. there is also AF glaze not quite as filler heavy as 50 cal and is more for a wax top not sealant.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one is more versatile?

Britemax AIO or Cleanser Polish (have to work together with spray sealants)?


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

If you use the nanolex nano One, you can use the nanolex spray sealant on top and it makes great shine and last pretty long too. I would not use another brand on top, as the sealant may take off the nanolex one when applying.
Another great combo with a filling product with sealant is wolfs nano glaze with bodyguard on top.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

I think your hard pushed to beat, Prima Amigo, it's my go to product for a 'quick fix'


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

If you want good fill and a decent shine 50cal is hard to beat tbh:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

50cals smashes other glazes imo for hand filling swirls and marks,its in a league of its own


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceratec said:


> I think your hard pushed to beat, Prima Amigo, it's my go to product for a 'quick fix'


I love amigo but filling is not its strong point


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

OP is looking for an AIO....50 Cal is a glaze...no?!

There are lots of good glazes out there....but that's not what the OP is asking.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tripple is very good although after trying the Britemax AIO recently courtesy of I4detailing, I'd say that's even better and leaves a smoother finish. 
Alternatively the Carlack Complete AIO is also excellent.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Anyone tried Wolf's Nano Glaze+CQ UK?

Tried BG but didn't like it and I have CQ UK.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

SM is this to do with that area of paint that reads 70/80


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As always i recommend glare for a machine use non abrasive system. Cleanse with micro or spider and apply a few coats of pro. Still have not found anything that gives a machined look without actually cutting, and its dirt repellence is excellent


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> If you're looking for an A-I-O with cut, then Optimum Poliseal is the stuff
> to go for. It contains miniscule abrasives and leaves the surface ready for
> anything to follow it. Left to its own, you'll maybe get up to 6 weeks protection,
> depending upon how aggressive you are with washing. You can easily extend
> ...


My findings in my test showed that both SRP and tripple out performed Poli Seal in looks and beading. Tripple has abrasives in it and was the best IMO for an AIO product, although I liked the working times and feel of SRP more.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356476


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sheep said:


> My findings in my test showed that both SRP and tripple out performed Poli Seal in looks and beading. Tripple has abrasives in it and was the best IMO for an AIO product, although I liked the working times and feel of SRP more.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356476


Have you tried BH Cleanser Polish?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

bugsbunny said:


> Does Tripple or 50cal leave the annoying white residue on the trim like SRP?


Not if you dont put it on the trim in the first place.
Less speed more attention to what your doing. Its not a race.


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Not if you dont put it on the trim in the first place.
> Less speed more attention to what your doing. Its not a race.


True, but I don't have much free time to go at a leisurely pace and if an alternative product gives me the ability to get the same result in the same timeframe without the side-effect then I am switching. I usually spend 30 mins to do my car with SRP every 4-5 weeks and I am not really interested in spending longer. It takes me 10 minutes or less sometimes to remove the marks with Fastglass.

For some of us, time is equally as important, and I am sure this applies to Proffessionals too.


----------



## Alladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> If you're looking for an A-I-O with cut, then Optimum Poliseal is the stuff
> to go for. It contains miniscule abrasives and leaves the surface ready for
> anything to follow it. Left to its own, you'll maybe get up to 6 weeks protection,
> depending upon how aggressive you are with washing. You can easily extend
> ...


Hi Steve,

How do you recommend drying the car - should the microfiber be slightly damp? I tend to lay the microfibre on flat panels and dab the vertical panels.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

a slightly damp MF is how all mf should be used


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I used the britemax AIO today, it's good as a hand glaze but rubbish with a rotary. 

I just couldn't get it to cut, even with a lambs wool.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What kind of durability BH Cleanser Polish gives in it own?


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

Crackers said:


> I just used the .50cal filler and have to say it made an awesome job of filling in pretty much all of the swirls on the girlfriends black juke. Im yet to try any of the others though.


is this the liquid polish or cover-up filler glaze ?


----------

